# FFL that do Transfers



## Perdido0815 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have not bought guns since I moved to Pensacola years ago. Now I want to buy a firearm online and need an FFL that does transfers (with a reasonable transfer fee). Warrington area would be ideal but all over Pensacola (or even Lilian since it is a long gun) would work. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

spartan firearms in pace is who i have used.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Just did one 2 days ago. USA Performance on why 29 in Pensacola is $25 out the door. I have also done several with Little Jack's Guns in Milton. He is home based and a good guy. I think he is $25 now also


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of them charge $25.00 
lots of Pawn shops also.
I've used Ron's guns in Milton. $25.00


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

Another vote for Nate at Little Jacks, although he is in Milton


----------



## Perdido0815 (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks everybody, my problem is that on all but 2 out of 50+ transfers I got delayed. Usually they called me back within 30min to 2hours but since I live off Perdido key driving to Milton and back twice would be doable but a pain in the youknowwhere. Any ideas on anybody closer?


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think that Jim’s Firearms at Blue Angel Parkway and Sorento Rd. can do FFL transfer. Never been in there, but work the area and pass by it often. Worth giving them a call since they are closer to you.


----------

